# Looking for vape shop in.....



## w1tw0lf (27/4/18)

Plettenberg bay. Anyone know of one ? Google doesn't give one.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/4/18)

There isn’t a vape shop in Plettenberg Bay. The closest proper vape shop is our Vaperite shop in Walmer, Port Elizabeth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (29/4/18)

Thanks Vaperite.

Found one in Knysna by accident this am.

@ Knysna Mall, vape junction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

